# Köderfischrute zander



## X36X (5. November 2011)

hi hab mal ne frage ich such eine weiche steck  Rute mit weicher aktion,und hartem Rückgrat .Sie sollte 3m lang sein und ein wg von 20-40 gram haben. Außerdem sollte sie nicht mehr als 100 Euro kosten.Kennt jemand eine ähnliche Rute???? schon einmal Danke      ps:zum zanderangeln mit Köderfischen (nicht zum grundfischen)


----------



## FisherMan66 (6. November 2011)

*AW: Köderfischrute zander*

Kannst Du uns auch den Grund verraten, warum Du glaubst, dass Du mit so einer Rute besser Zander auf KöFi fängst, als zum Beispiel mit einer Hecht-, Karpfen-, Grund- oder was weiß ich, was für einer Rute?


----------



## weserwaller (6. November 2011)

*AW: Köderfischrute zander*



X36X schrieb:


> hi hab mal ne frage ich such eine weiche steck  Rute mit weicher aktion,und hartem Rückgrat .Sie sollte 3m lang sein und ein wg von 20-40 gram haben. Außerdem sollte sie nicht mehr als 100 Euro kosten.Kennt jemand eine ähnliche Rute???? schon einmal Danke      ps:zum zanderangeln mit Köderfischen



Schade dass, es die Cormoran Mephisto nicht mehr gibt.....


----------



## Bigone (6. November 2011)

*AW: Köderfischrute zander*

Moin,
 ich habe eine Quantum magic zanderstick bis 85gr. wurfgewicht, 
damit habe ich von Aal bis Zander so ziemlich alles gefangen, mit 40 gr.
wurfgewicht kann es bei einer Grundmontage schon eng werden.


----------



## Bentham (6. November 2011)

*AW: Köderfischrute zander*

SPRO Passion Zander & Trout, falls es die noch irgendwo gibt


----------



## X36X (7. November 2011)

*AW: Köderfischrute zander*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Kannst Du uns auch den Grund verraten, warum Du glaubst, dass Du mit so einer Rute besser Zander auf KöFi fängst, als zum Beispiel mit einer Hecht-, Karpfen-, Grund- oder was weiß ich, was für einer Rute?



ja weil ich mit 3-5gr posen auf Zander angele und eine schwerere oder härtere Rute würde nicht die gewünschte wurfweite erzielen


----------



## FisherMan66 (7. November 2011)

*AW: Köderfischrute zander*



X36X schrieb:


> ja weil ich mit 3-5gr posen auf Zander angele und eine schwerere oder härtere Rute würde nicht die gewünschte wurfweite erzielen


 
Gut, leuchtet ein, dass die kleinen Posen sonst schlecht fliegen. 
Ich fange meine KöFi-Zander alle nebenbei beim Hecht- oder Aalangeln. Deshalb hatte ich gefragt.
Die haben auch 20g Posen ohne Probleme mitgenommen.


----------



## X36X (7. November 2011)

*AW: Köderfischrute zander*



Bentham schrieb:


> SPRO Passion Zander & Trout, falls es die noch irgendwo gibt



ich habe nach der Rute gesucht aber sie nicht gefunden. Kannst du mir ein link von einer Seite schicken wo ich die Rute finde.(mir ist nur die spro Passion als rolle bekannt)


----------



## Katteker (7. November 2011)

*AW: Köderfischrute zander*

Schau dir mal die "Magna Magic Gold Carp Float" an. 
Habe ich seit Sommer mit WG: 20-60g und L: 360cm, 3tlg. zum leichten und mittleren Grund und Posenfischen im Einsatz und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Ist allerdings eher eine Rute in Richtung "Schwabbelstock". Muss man mögen!!! Aktion irgendwo zwischen semi- und vollparabolisch.

Link.

Weiche Aktion: Ja.
Hartes Rückgrat: Nein.

Wobei ich mich frage wie das zusammen gehen soll...!?


----------



## X36X (7. November 2011)

*AW: Köderfischrute zander*

Wobei ich mich frage wie das zusammen gehen soll...!?[/QUOTE]

Wie soll ich das beantworten ich baue keine ruten aber ich habe zwei davon leider tele.Auf was angelst du den mit der magna magic gold


----------



## Katteker (7. November 2011)

*AW: Köderfischrute zander*



X36X schrieb:


> Auf was angelst du den mit der magna magic gold



Universalrute. Hauptsächlich auf Aal und Hecht in kleinen und mittleren Flüssen. 
Bleie bis 50g wirft sie noch gut, größere Gewichte sollte man schon mit Gefühl werfen! Ist halt ne Floatrute, also eher für Posenfischen gedacht.

Ich zitiere mich vorsichtshalber nochmal selber:


Katteker schrieb:


> Muss man mögen!!!



Wer weiche Ruten mag kann viel Spaß damit haben. Wer auf härtere Ruten steht wird die Krätze kriegen!|supergri


----------



## Wallersen (7. November 2011)

*AW: Köderfischrute zander*

Ich werfe mal die Sänger Specialist KS II Zander in die Runde.

Benutze die Rute in der 3m Version mit 15-55g selber zum Zanderansitzen mit Köfi und 4g Pose und fand sie so gut dafür geeignet dass ich mir kürzlich noch eine 2. gegönnt habe.

Auch als Allroundrute super geeignet.

Leichte Pose + Wurm lässt sich noch gut werfen aber auch ein Zanderköfi mit Grundblei geht noch.
Die Rute ist relativ weich aber wird spielend mit jedem Zander fertig, auch ettliche Karpfen bis knapp 20 Pfund hab ich damit schon gefangen.

Einziges Manko: Die Rute wird seit net weile nichtmehr gebaut aber mit glück findet man noch günstige Restbestände.


----------



## X36X (7. November 2011)

*AW: Köderfischrute zander*

Die Rute ist von deinen Beschreibungen zu urteilen super. Muss sie nur irgendwie finden wie viel kostet sie den? vielen dank für den tipp


----------



## X36X (7. November 2011)

*AW: Köderfischrute zander*



Wallersen schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal die Sänger Specialist KS II Zander in die Runde.
> 
> Benutze die Rute in der 3m Version mit 15-55g selber zum Zanderansitzen mit Köfi und 4g Pose und fand sie so gut dafür geeignet dass ich mir kürzlich noch eine 2. gegönnt habe.
> 
> ...



Die Rute ist von deinen Beschreibungen zu urteilen super.Muss sie nur noch finden.Wie teuer ist sie den? vielen dank für den tipp


----------



## mxllxt (12. September 2012)

*AW: Köderfischrute zander*

Hola,

bin ebenfalls auf der suche nach einer Rute zum gelegentlichen Zanderansitz. Da ich vorwiegend an grösseren Flüssen (Rhein, Main und Neckar) zugange bin, fällt das fischen mit der Pose  meist flach. Suche also etwas mit nem WG von 50-150 um den Köderfisch am Grund zu zu präsentieren. Bedingt durch den guten Welsbestand der besagten Gewässer, sollte die Rute auch ein gewisses Rückrat aufweisen, da erfahrungsgemäß auf die 7-10cm langen Totaugen des öfteren kleine Waller bis 1m draufspringen. Zu dem sind die Lauschigen Plätze die sich als Hotspots bewährt haben meist recht dicht bewachsen. Rutenlänge also 2,70 - 3,00m.

Bei der suche nach nem passenden Stöckchen bin ich auf die YAD Kansas mit einem WG von 50-180g (real wohl etwas weniger, aber ausreichend für meine Verhältnisse) gestossen.
Laut diverser Nutzer soll die Rute ein gutes Preis-leistungsverhältniss haben und ich will ungern über 70€ für ne Rute ausgeben die ich eher unregelmäßig Fische. 

Interessant ist für mich die sensible Spitze, das Starke Rückrat und die wohl eher in Richtung "parabolisch" gehende Aktion.

Als Rolle würde ich je nach Einsatzzweck und Gewässer meine SPRO Passion 750 mit 0,19mm PP oder die Baitrunner DL6000RA mit 0,35mm Stroft montieren.

Hat einer von euch Erfahrung mit dieser Rute im Einsatzgebiet Raubfischansitz am Fluss? 
Bin natürlich auch offen für andere Vorschläge.


----------



## j0nas4tw (27. September 2012)

*AW: Köderfischrute zander*

Schaut euch doch mal die Quantum Radical Old School an gibt als 2,25lbs Version und als Light 1,75 lbs. Zum Köfifischen auf Zander nehme ich die Light.
Wurfgewicht ist ausreichend, ist halt keine Posenrute.
Zum Posenfischen nehme ich die 12ft Sportex Exclusiv Float.

Grüße!


----------



## HD4ever (27. September 2012)

*AW: Köderfischrute zander*

gibts bestimmt tausende vernünftiger Ruten aufm Markt 
normale Allroundrute und gut 
muß nicht immer spezial_Zielfischrute sein


----------



## thanatos (27. September 2012)

*AW: Köderfischrute zander*

falls du in seeen angeln möchtest ,würde ich dir von einer weichen parabolischen action abraten mit unter zockeln die stachelritter ganz schön rum bis du anhauen kannst bei 60-bis 80 meter kommt da nicht viel.
lieber mit ner guten spitzen action.kann dir meine erfolgsrute nicht empfehlen,da es die schon lange nicht mehr gibt.


----------

